# YouTube Ländersperre umgehen!!!



## Katzun (9 Feb. 2010)

*Ich denke wir alle haben es schon erlebt, man will sich ein video bei youtube anschauen und es kommt die meldung, dass es in unserem land gesperrt wurde, weil die GEMA oder andere institutionen was dagegen haben.

hier ist die lösung!*


​



Bsp. die URL ist von deutschland aus gesperrt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDTibf0qIzw

dann gebt die mal in den google übersetzer ein


----------



## henkbioly (9 Feb. 2010)

werde es gleich ma testen..vielen dank!das is ja schon fast zuuu einfach!
thx


----------



## Katzun (9 Feb. 2010)

henkpeng schrieb:


> werde es gleich ma testen..vielen dank!das is ja schon fast zuuu einfach!
> thx




dann sag mal ob´s geklappt hat, bei mir gehts


----------



## henkbioly (9 Feb. 2010)

pfff
war ja klar..sonst immer und nu find ich kein vid


----------



## xxsurfer (9 Feb. 2010)

Danke für den Tip !


----------



## Muli (12 Feb. 2010)

Funzt wunderbar


----------



## henkbioly (12 Feb. 2010)

*es geht es..es geht..ich werd bekloppt...!!!*
danke danke..wie soll ich dir dafür danken..DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## astrosfan (13 Feb. 2010)

Klappt super und soo einfach :thumbup: cool :thx:


----------



## mike020 (4 Juli 2010)

Ist das ein Gag? Wie geil ist das denn? Vielen Dank, ich habe ewig danach gesucht. Habe das ganze gleich mal ein bsischen verbreitet.
Total coole Sache, danke!


----------



## newbie110 (4 Juli 2010)

cool danke


----------



## AMUN (6 Juli 2010)

Da das mit Google nicht mehr richtig geht müsst ihr über einen Proxy surfen...

Proxy Liste
Youtube Proxy | Unblock Youtube Proxies


----------



## Katzun (6 Juli 2010)

das funktioniert einwandfrei.

ihr müsst nur aufpassen das ihr den richtigen link übersetzt.
ihr dürft nicht den link nehmen wo euch die gesperrt seite anzeigt wird, sondern schon vorher kopieren: rechts klick-->link adresse kopieren

bsp. oben der link, wenn ihr oben drauf klickt, dann den link aus eurer adresszeile kopiert und übersetzt

das wäre der hier: http://www.youtube.com/index?ytsess...rZ7m3oDuA-xdKyLe40RUpjhiNVYew9wqlogjp1mtWJxc4

passiert nichts.

ihr müsst den eigentlich direktlink nehmen, dann öffnet sich auch das video *http ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDTibf0qIzw*


----------



## armin (7 Juli 2010)

toll :thx:


----------



## amon amarth (7 Juli 2010)

achso... eigentlich logisch... probier´s nachher mal, danke katzun!


----------



## 666-Romancer (19 Juli 2010)

Endlich hat man wieder Spaß am Video gucken.
Vielen, vielen Dank!:WOW:


----------



## louie (30 Juli 2010)

Hmm bei mir klappt das nicht da steht immer

"An error occurred, please try again later"

Kann mir da einer weiter helfen?


----------



## Katzun (30 Juli 2010)

da hatte vielleicht google schluckauf, versuch es nochmal


----------



## dreaven3 (30 Juli 2010)

https://www.vtunnel.com/

Damit geht es auch.

Anonym surfen ist damit ebenfalls möglich.


----------



## amon amarth (31 Juli 2010)

"vtunnel" : da springt sofort die firefox-warnung an...

und normal wie von katzun beschrieben gibts den "An error occurred, please try again later" mist ... mist... MIST!!!


----------



## Katzun (1 Aug. 2010)

ok, das mit dem google übersetzer scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren.

aber das mit dem proxy funktioniert.

@amon, die FF warnung kannste ignorieren, das ist normal das er sich meldet, wenn die sicherheitsstufe die du eingestellt hast bei "Hoch" liegt.

alternativ kannste auch den proxy versuchen

Anonlite.uk.to

müsste dann dort aber die gleiche meldung wie bei vtunnel kommen


----------



## gutemine (19 Aug. 2010)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Katzun (29 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## machoman (7 Sep. 2010)

:thx: :thumbup: funzt wunderbar


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Sep. 2010)

Klasse Tipps


----------



## agentm (16 Sep. 2010)

sehr Nett!!

*DieSpinnen,die GEMA's*


----------



## AMUN (14 Juni 2011)

Firefox: Hide My Ass! Web Proxy für gesperrte YouTube-Videos 

Hide My Ass gibt es seit Ende Mai ja als richtige und vor allem aktuelle Erweiterung für den Firefox. Die Arbeitsweise ist wie generell bei Hide My Ass: besucht man eine Seite, auf der man anonym Dinge tun will, so drückt man das kleine Hide my Ass!-Knöpfchen im Firefox, schon öffnet sich die Seite in einem neuen Tab via Hide my Ass-Seite. Klappt logischerweise auch bei in Deutschland gesperrten YouTube-Videos.

Hide My Ass! Web Proxy 1.2.1


----------



## tommie3 (17 Juni 2011)

Funzt nicht so wirklich.
You erkennt nicht wer ich bin!
Aber die Ländersperrung bleibt!
(Wegen Uma kann das Video nicht gezeigt werden steht da)
Muss ich in den Einstellungen was ändern?


----------



## desisfad (17 Juni 2011)

jop funktioniert!


----------



## louie (19 Juni 2011)

@AMUN auf welchen "Knopf" muss man drücken?


----------



## Freibier (19 Juni 2011)

YouTube Unblocker | Unblock YouTube Anonymously At School Or Work | Free SSL YouTube Proxy

dort unten einfach die Seite eingeben die nicht funktioniert :thumbup:


----------



## DickiesBrave (24 Nov. 2011)

Ich nutze dafür immer Hotspot Shield klappt gut.
Mittlerweile eine zu bezahlende Version ohne Werbung aber 
dank AdBlock im Firefox bekommt man die sowieso nicht


----------



## Runkel (28 Nov. 2011)

Hi Leute probierts mal hier:

hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert.

www.vtunnel.com/

Da kann amnn direkt den link eingeben ohne ein Progamm installieren zu müssen.


----------



## abu (31 März 2012)

cool danke


----------



## beachkini (3 Apr. 2012)

oder einfach das add-on 'ProxTube Unblock YouTube' verwenden. das entsperrt die videos innerhalb von paar sekunden ohne das man noch etwas einstellen muss oder ähnliches. kinderleicht und vollautomatisch (glaube diese komische kindersperre, wo man sich einloggen muss, wird auch umgangen)


----------



## henkbioly (10 Apr. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> oder einfach das add-on 'ProxTube Unblock YouTube' verwenden. das entsperrt die videos innerhalb von paar sekunden ohne das man noch etwas einstellen muss oder ähnliches. kinderleicht und vollautomatisch (glaube diese komische kindersperre, wo man sich einloggen muss, wird auch umgangen)



von herrn götz:



> Da es durch die Meldung heute Morgen, dass Google die Chrome Version von ProxTube aus dem Webstore entfernt hat, zu Verwirrung kam, hier noch ein paar Details:
> Betroffen sind erst einmal ausschließlich neue Nutzer, die sich gerne ProxTube für Chrome herunterladen möchten. Alle anderen sollten ProxTube weiter uneingeschränkt nutzen können.
> Google begründet das Vorgehen, mit einem Verstoß gegen Punkt 5.C der YouTube Nutzungsbedingungen, der sich eigentlich auf Sicherheitsfunktionen bezieht, es ist eben reine Auslegungssache, die Aussagen in solchen Bedingungen sind schließlich fast nie klar und deutlich formuliert. Dies bedeutet allerdings, da Google bzw. YouTube in der Nutzung von ProxTube einen Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen sieht, dass ich nicht garantieren kann, dass YouTube gegen ProxTube Nutzer vorgeht. Dementsprechend ist es euch überlassen, wie ihr es handhabt.
> Ich habe mich dennoch dazu entschieden, ProxTube für Chrome als Download vom eigenen Server anzubieten bzw. über proxtube.com. Bitte gebt mir noch ein paar Stunden, um alles dazu vorzubereiten.


----------



## blicow (18 Apr. 2012)

Versucht es mal mit viewtubes1.7 als Addon für Firefox. Ich kann alle Vids schauen.


----------



## Punisher (11 Mai 2012)

Firefox mit Addon Stealthy


----------



## eis (4 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Firefox mit Addon Stealthy



Das funzt, ich binbegeistert. :thx:


----------



## Tight66955 (5 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Firefox mit Addon Stealthy
> 
> 
> icecity schrieb:
> ...



jop ist zur zeit ne sehr gute Alternative da ja Proxtube im Moment nicht funktioniert :thumbup:


----------



## Moggli (7 Sep. 2012)

Füge einfach "ss" vor dem y von youtube im link ein ... angucken und downloaden 

zb Free Download from Rapidshare, FileFactory. Free Download Videos from Youtube, Google, Metacafe - SaveFrom.net

mfg


----------



## command (21 Sep. 2012)

Proxfree und Proxmate für FF haben noch oft "kinderkrankheiten wenn Flash, FF, Adobe oder andere Updates kommen. Ich benutze immer Proxfree.com. Hat ne Super geschwindigkeit, lässt sich auf verschiedene Länder einstellen von wo dann die IP kommt und auch wenn er selten aber manchmal hängt einfach auf refresh page gehen und fertig. Erlaubt einem auch zwichen den möglichen qualitäten von 240p bis 1080 p zu switchen (nat. nur die die fürs Video vorhanden sind). Hotspotshield hab ich lange benutzt aber da die gesamte ip geändert wird und nicht nur eine Seite getäuscht wird kam es wenn ich andere Seiten geöffnet hatte zu Problemen außerdem empfand ich die Free version als sehr langsam. Genau dass selbe Problem IP bezogen gibts doch bei Stealthy oder nicht


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich nutze eigentlich immer TOR


----------



## myam77 (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich verwende seit einiger zeit das ProxTube plugin. -> https://proxtube.com/ - funktioniert relativ gut hier.


----------



## Tight66955 (26 Sep. 2012)

ja Proxtube funktioniert mittlerweile wieder!!


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Das ist gut zu wissen. Dann kann ich mit proxtube wieder holen.


----------



## gordon01 (30 Sep. 2012)

ist es über diese applikationen auch möglich tools die das speichern der youtube video ermöglichen auch bei diesen gema gesperrten inhalten zu nutzen?


----------



## email11 (4 Okt. 2012)

Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## roter_baron (27 Nov. 2012)

irgendwie finde ich kaum nochgesperrte videos...


----------



## tamoo24 (27 Nov. 2012)

merkwürdig ich stolpere laufend über gema-geperrte you-tubes


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

I noticed that my firefox keeps crashing when on Youtube...any ideas?


----------



## masterg23 (31 Dez. 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Es war sehr hilfreich


----------



## McSlaughter (11 Jan. 2013)

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Tipp!


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (13 Feb. 2013)

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Ich nute ProxMate für Chrome: ProxMate - ProxMate - Unblock Turntable.fm, Youtube, Google Play, Southpark, iHeart, Grooveshark, MTV, Pandora, Vevo, Discovery, Hulu and other cool stuff for free!


----------



## clipperton1 (16 Apr. 2013)

Ds klingt sehr interessant.
Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Airhead (17 Apr. 2013)

Bei Facebook funktioniert PROXMATE aber nur, wenn man auf "auf YouTube ansehen" geht, dann arbeitet PROXMATE automatisch.


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Nutze Proxtube, bin damit vollkommen zufrieden!
Hatte ich mich damals gefreut, als es endlich was gegen diese doofen Ländersperren usw. gab


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Nutze einfach nur den Youtube Unblocker...funzt auch hervorragend und geht schnell.


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Funktioniert echt gut :thx:


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

video geht nicht mehr , aber mit addons bei firefox ging es auch


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

proxfree ist ganz gut


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Ich Nutze Youtube nur über den Tor Browser. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.
torproject.org oder so.


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Interessante Tipps, werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## timo123 (19 Feb. 2017)

Danke dafür


----------



## Dv1p3r (28 März 2018)

what about using ultrasurf !!


----------

